# [SOLVED] CnC Generals Zero Hour &quot;Serious Error&quot;



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey, game runs fine most of the time, except earlier when i tried to do a 4v4 skirmish with AI's. After about 20 minutes playing the match the game crashed with a "Serious Error" i can't say _exactly_ what it said but it was something like "Generals has crashed, this can be caused by many things including overheating, insufficient hardware, viruses etc." Now i know i have sufficient hardware because im currently running hardware thats way over the requirements (including 2GB ram). Also it can't be overheating as it can run fine usually just when i do big skirmishes it crashes out. If it helps, I am also posting the contents of the "ReleaseCrashInfo.txt" file, which i believe contains "detailed" information about the crash.



> Release Crash at Sat Feb 07 22:23:38 2009
> ; Reason Uncaught Exception in GameEngine::update
> 
> Last error:
> ...


Another thing to add, i've connected to generalsonline and downloaded the latest patch, plus my graphics drivers are uptodate (7600GT btw) so that shouldnt be an issue. This is also a fairly fresh install of windows XP SP2.

Thank you for any help i may receive, hope i can get this solved as i love big skirmishes!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: CnC Generals Zero Hour "Serious Error"*

hello, try to do a reinstall of the game, it may help a lot sometimes
and when you reinstall try not to apply the patches, I know you can't play online without them but just try it and play skirmish with AI and see if it crashes, I recommend to use Revo uninstaller from my Sig to remove all the game remaining from the registry too


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: CnC Generals Zero Hour "Serious Error"*

Thanks, i'll try that and get back to you


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: CnC Generals Zero Hour "Serious Error"*

Alright I Reinstalled with that Uninstaller you suggested and didn't update. I managed to play a full 4v4 skirmish and got about halfway through a second one before closing it. No crashes but this problem may still not be solved so i'm bookmarking this topic and if it should crash again i will repost here as opposed to creating another topic. Thanks for the help RockmasteR. Plus i'd like to know if its at all a good idea to go ahead and update? I cant really play online anyway because for some reason my legitimate key (yes it really is, if you look it up theres lots of people with the same problem) wont validate. Although obviously there are bug fixes in the patches which may at some point be of importance.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: CnC Generals Zero Hour "Serious Error"*

try to install the updates, and if the error occurred again than it's a problem from the updates


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: CnC Generals Zero Hour "Serious Error"*

Thanks for the help, have installed updates and its still working 100%. i don't know what uninstalling did but it was something good! thanks alot man


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: CnC Generals Zero Hour "Serious Error"*

you're welcome, please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

